

A 100ft diamond meteor hits the earth traveling close to the speed of light... - juiceandjuice
http://what-if.xkcd.com/20/

======
bennyg
What a brilliant teacher of conceptually tough questions. I am an art major
with cursory physics/math knowledge, but could understand and ponder further
implications without any further help. This man is a genius.

